# Sausage Bread



## kadesma (Oct 10, 2006)

_Since my two girls have taken to eating breakfast here with the kids 3 times a week, I've been pressed to make things that they will enjoy without repeating every other day. Today being it was sunny and just perfect for making bread, I dug out my Bernard Clayton bread book and I'm making his sausage bread recipe. Instead of sausage I'm using finely diced ham..The recipe is simple,flour,butter hot milk, sugar, salt and 3 eggs. The bread is now on it's second rise..I plan to serve it in the morning with butter and jam and scrambled eggs and slices of melon._
_kadesma _


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 10, 2006)

Yummy!! Another good one kadesma!!

When my boys were little, and I didn't cook, I would bake canned biscuits with crumbled sausage on top and a slice of cheese until the biscuit had risen. They loved it. I bet this would be so much better!!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 10, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Yummy!! Another good one kadesma!!
> 
> When my boys were little, and I didn't cook, I would bake canned biscuits with crumbled sausage on top and a slice of cheese until the biscuit had risen. They loved it. I bet this would be so much better!!


Thanks Texas 
I use canned biscuits and put a cooked maple sausage in the center, pull up the sides and bake, it come out with the sausage cradled in the biscuit and the kids love it. I think I'll try adding some cheese. They will really like that thanks for the idea 

kadesma


----------

